# What's a five star dry puppy food that puppies like also?



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 10 week old that doesn't like his puppy food. We are feeding what the breeder was using and that is Eukanuba large puppy food. I was wanting to switch to a very good quality large puppy food that he would also like. I am hoping to get a consensus so I can make a good choice. 

Thanks...Dave


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. you shouldn't have a problem
finding a quality food for your pup. you may have to change food
a few times before you find a food that works for your puppy and
a food that your pup likes. do some research and learn about
dog food so you can make a good choice for your pup.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Try Solid Gold Wolfcub.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

If solid gold doesn't work and it has worked for some of my dogs cut not my current one, you may be happy with Fromm gold large breed puppy food. My pup loves it.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

My breeder was feeding my puppy Eukenuba LBP and the first two ingredients are chicken meal and corn meal. Not good. Change his food as soon as you can. Like Doggiedad says there are plenty of foods out there, do some research and find one. You may have to try a few but stay away from corn base and fillers like that.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Never fed puppy food. Usually an all life stages or adult


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

My pup loved the Fromm's Large Breed Puppy Gold food for about 6 months then all of a sudden turned her nose up at it. Since then we've been using Orijen Six Fish and she can't get enough of it.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out DogfoodAdvisor.com for ratings that aren't promoted by a specific company.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

I appreciate the advise from everyone and the suggestions on what you are feeding.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Do a slow switch gradually adding in the new food over about a week.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

My pup had been doing well on Orijen's large breed puppy! We started on Eukanuba as well and then switched him over to that. He loves it, eats well, has never had any skin issues, and his poops are firm now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

I had major, major dog food problems with Nietzsche (now nine months old) She was started on Iams, and I just can't stand Iams, so the search for new food began. We tried Fromm, Orijen, Nutro, you name it. Always starting slowly...over a two week period, and wham, she'd get the runs something awful, even though she was not being over fed...got her on Wilderness grain free Large Breed Puppy. Now that she's been on it for nearly four months, she's doing great! She inhales it! Growing like a weed, shiny, gorgeous coat, and firm stools. I started her off very slowly, it is rich, several SMALL meals per day....and if you look at my past posts, you'll see that this too caused her some issue at first. She just can't handle grain...and once all the grain was out of her system, she started doing much better with small feedings. She's up to 2.5 cups twice daily, and she's the picture of health! (And I'm soooooo relieved!)


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

NietzschesMomma said:


> I had major, major dog food problems with Nietzsche (now nine months old) She was started on Iams, and I just can't stand Iams, so the search for new food began. We tried Fromm, Orijen, Nutro, you name it. Always starting slowly...over a two week period, and wham, she'd get the runs something awful, even though she was not being over fed...got her on Wilderness grain free Large Breed Puppy. Now that she's been on it for nearly four months, she's doing great! She inhales it! Growing like a weed, shiny, gorgeous coat, and firm stools. I started her off very slowly, it is rich, several SMALL meals per day....and if you look at my past posts, you'll see that this too caused her some issue at first. She just can't handle grain...and once all the grain was out of her system, she started doing much better with small feedings. She's up to 2.5 cups twice daily, and she's the picture of health! (And I'm soooooo relieved!)


Wow...you had quite the ordeal to find a food your dog could handle. I'm glad it all worked out for you now. My pup is having the runs with this dog food he is on so I am hoping to get him on the right food like you did. I just hope it isn't as difficult as you experienced. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

We certainly did! Some GSD's just have sensitive stomachs, and she is one of those dogs. Just be patient, and don't give up. I cleaned up a LOT of puddles before we got to this point! If she even eats a dog cookie with grain in it, we have a problem. Check your treats labels as well! I use treats for training only, and half the time I use her regular food for training. We also use Wilderness grain free dog treats-when we're starting new training, and wow, do they ever get her attention! For the first 8 weeks or so, I had her on 6-8 small meals per day...so as not to overload her with too much at once. Very slowly increased portions and removed one feeding about every two weeks. Now we're to twice per day. Whew! 



Deer Dave said:


> Wow...you had quite the ordeal to find a food your dog could handle. I'm glad it all worked out for you now. My pup is having the runs with this dog food he is on so I am hoping to get him on the right food like you did. I just hope it isn't as difficult as you experienced. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## munrabc (Sep 23, 2013)

*Live in Oregon, recommend a good puppy food?*

I'm brand new to the forum and just adopted a 12 week old GSD who appears not to like his food much and when he does eat it, severe runs. I've had him almost 2 days now and the diarrhea is not improving. Initially assumed it was from the stress of leaving his siblings/familiar environment but I am leaning towards the food. Took him to my vet yesterday for his 1st appt, he dewormed him which REALLY gave him the runs last night. My vet advised not to be switching food a lot at this age and to give him a little more time to settle in with us, which I understand...but still leaning towards a better food for the duration of his puppy years. Not sure if anyone has heard of Diamond Naturals pet food but that is the brand, Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice. It contains 27% protein, 15% fat. 1st 5 ingredients lamb, lamb meal, egg products, cracked pearl barley and ground rice. Suggested amount per day based on his weight of 22 lbs is about 3 cups (currently offering 1.5 cups twice a day...which he isn't really eating a lot of).

Any suggestions would be most appreciated. I did go to DogfoodAdvisor.com & the review on this food was above average. This is my 1st GSD puppy but 3rd GSD. I lost a 5 year old female last year to oral cancer and have a male rescue who is about 8 and weighs in at about 130 lbs....LOVE that boy. Thanks folks...


----------



## Bren21 (Sep 24, 2013)

My GSD/BC pup had issues with really loose, light colored stools for the first few week I had him. Eventually, he ended up puking up round worms just before his first scheduled vet appointment...I was horrified Lol. Luckily, he was in the vet the next day and they treated him for the worms. During this time, I was also switching him over to Merrick puppy food. Not even 2 weeks later, his poop firmed up nicely and lost that light coloring. Haven't had an issue since. I just had him at his 12 week vet appointment last week. He gained 14.3lbs in the one month since his worming/new puppy visit. Holy cow! Lol. I really like the Merrick's food. He tolerates it well, he scarfs it down and his coat is beautiful. Definitely will be sticking with it as long as he will still eat it. I know Merrick also makes a food they say is good for all stages of a dogs life, from puppy to senior. I plan on switching to that one eventually. For now we'll stick with the Merrick Puppy.


----------



## Bren21 (Sep 24, 2013)

I will also add that Merrick is certified organic. It is also quite expensive! I buy mine off of Amazon, it's $35 for a 15lb bag. Here is Wisconsin at Petco I was paying $20 with tax for a 5lb bag of the puppy...crazy! Hence the reason I now buy off Amazon. I get free shipping on Amazon as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Another one who raised her pup on Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold.
I feed Nature's Logic right now he is grown.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is DogfoodAdvisor a dentist that gives his thoughts on dog food?



Suka said:


> Check out DogfoodAdvisor.com for ratings that aren't promoted by a specific company.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

There is always the RAW diet.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> Never fed puppy food. Usually an all life stages or adult


Why do you say this? We feed our pup TOTW puppy and she loves it. Kinda pricey for our income but I know she is getting a good food with good results. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

from 3 months old to 6 months or so my dog had a sensitive stomach.
i switched food often trying something that works. around 6 months 
old he could eat anything. i started switching kibble and can food usuing 
many different brands and flavors. from 6 months old on he could eat 
anything with no problems. i think some GSD's suffer from purebreditis.



NietzschesMomma said:


> We certainly did! Some GSD's just have sensitive stomachs, and she is one of those dogs. Just be patient, and don't give up.
> 
> 
> I cleaned up a LOT of puddles before we got to this point! If she even eats a dog cookie with grain in it, we have a problem. Check your treats labels as well! I use treats for training only, and half the time I use her regular food for training. We also use Wilderness grain free dog treats-when we're starting new training, and wow, do they ever get her attention! For the first 8 weeks or so, I had her on 6-8 small meals per day...so as not to overload her with too much at once. Very slowly increased portions and removed one feeding about every two weeks. Now we're to twice per day. Whew!


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

Just an update, I got my pup on Fromm's all stage dog food and he likes it and he is doing good with it so far. I have noticed on the back of the bag it says feed dogs 15-30 lbs. between 1 1/4 to 2 1/8 cups per day. My boy is roughly 20 lbs and 10 weeks old but he is eating 3 3/4 cups per day but we feed him 3 x per day and 1 1/4 per meal. Should we be feeding him less and only 2 x per day?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, that sounds just about right to me! I think I was feeding Russell around a cup, three times a day, at that age. (Fromms)


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been feeding Fromm LBP Gold from 8 weeks until current (13 weeks). She does really well on it, eats every kibble and howls as soon as I open the bag.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

Omar Little said:


> I've been feeding Fromm LBP Gold from 8 weeks until current (13 weeks). She does really well on it, eats every kibble and howls as soon as I open the bag.


So what's your thought between Fromm's LBP food and what I am feeding, the all stages dog food?


----------

